# Greek Quesadillas



## mish (Mar 28, 2005)

Greek Quesadillas

Dipping Sauce:
1 (6-oz.) container Plain Yogurt
1 tablespoon chopped fresh dill
1 teaspoon extra-virgin olive oil
1 teaspoon lemon juice
1 clove garlic, minced

Quesadillas:
4 oz. (1 cup) crumbled feta cheese
4 oz. (1 cup) shredded mozzarella cheese
1 cup diced peeled cucumber (1 small)
1 cup finely chopped tomato (1 large)
1/2 cup chopped pitted kalamata olives
1/8 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon pepper
1 (11.5-oz.) pkg. (8 tortillas) Flour Tortillas for Burritos

In small bowl, mix all dipping sauce ingredients; set aside. In large bowl, mix feta cheese, mozzarella cheese, cucumber, tomato, olives, salt and pepper.

Heat 12-inch nonstick skillet over medium heat until hot. Sprinkle 1/2 cup cheese mixture onto half of each tortilla. Fold untopped half of each tortilla over cheese mixture; gently press down with spatula.

Cook quesadillas 3 at a time, in hot skillet about 2 minutes on each side, gently pressing down with spatula, until tortillas are lightly browned and crisp and cheese is melted. Remove from skillet; place on cutting board. Cut each quesadilla in half. Serve warm with dipping sauce.


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 28, 2005)

These sound like a nice change, Mish--thanks!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 28, 2005)

Yummy.  I might add some lamb to this.


----------



## mish (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi PA & pds.  Adding lamb is a great idea! Reminded me of schwarma? Thank you.


----------

